
A SOPA compromise is floated - labratmatt
http://futureoftheinternet.org/sopa-compromise
======
krschultz
This proposal just buries the process inside an agency that is ill-equipped to
handle the tax. It will be completely ineffective in actually combating
copyright infringement, but will cost a bunch of money. What value does that
add to anyone? I'd rather spend that money on about 1,000 other public
services first.

And there is simply no way they will win with a process that takes months and
months. They can't even stop fake goods from coming in all the time, and that
requires a factory, a shipper, a receiver, a distributor, and network of guys
on the street peddling fake goods to strangers that could easily be police. Do
we really believe this will ever keep up with the pace of evolving copyright
infringement methods?

------
JoshTriplett
This still does not look reasonable. It looks like business as usual for
Congress: propose something awful, and compromise by only doing something
partly awful. Doing nothing never remains on the table.

~~~
michaelty
Indeed.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window>

------
JamesBlair
My main concern was forcing payment processors to cut off organisations from
their income. I don't know anything about the ITC, as I am a foreigner, but it
seems that they are more at risk for being manipulated into a position where
they do not properly investigate cases.

------
ypcx
Hey SOPA, cease and desist!

